# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.04 released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.04 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *QCOM Tab:*  Released *IMEI repair* support for *Alcatel* smartphones based on  *64-bit Qcom* processors.  *Supported newer 64-bit based devices:* *♦ OT-6045
♦ OT-6055
♦ OT-6055A
♦ OT-6055B
♦ OT-6055K
♦ Idol 3
♦ Idol 4
♦ OT-6070 *
♦ OT-I806 *
♦ OT-M823F / M823 * 
♦ OT-T500L *
♦ Vodafone Smart Platinum 7 / OT-V900 / VFD 900 ** * Test mode.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

